# New OS installed;lost all data.



## honeybee123 (Dec 17, 2011)

My roommate used my desktop while I was away and installed Windows 8. How do I recover my data?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Only if you can find the Windows.old file.

Then you may be able to copy from it to your current data folders.

Otherwise you will need to go to your Backup that you keep up to date.


----------



## honeybee123 (Dec 17, 2011)

I searched c:\windows.old & c:\windows.old.000 which didn't pull up anything so I guess I don't have it. I didn't back anything up.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Backups? You mean your ex-room mate?

What on earth would possess someone to take over your system and install a new OS?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
You could attempt recovery using TestDisk (free & legal) as explained here: http://maketecheasier.com/recover-da...isk/2011/05/19
Worth a try at least I think?

Richard


----------



## honeybee123 (Dec 17, 2011)

Is there any way to tell if it was a custom install or upgrade? A quick or full format? If it were an upgrade or quick format would it be a better chance of recovering it?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

This might help you:

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/16282-windows-old-folder-restore-into-new-installation.html


----------



## honeybee123 (Dec 17, 2011)

There's no windows.old folder. I've read on other tech help forums some of my files could be recoverable as long as they haven't been overwritten. My roommate installed it on Sept. 29 & I came back on the 30th. It hadn't been used since I got back. Only 8GB has been used so far. Which recovery software is the best?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version:Microsoft Windows XP Professional,Service Pack 3,32 bit
> Processor:Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 7
> Processor Count: 2
> RAM: 1013 Mb
> ...


Is this the same computer that Windows 8 was installed in?

According to these specs, it appears to be a Dell Dimension E520.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Which recovery software is the best?


Don't know; check with the FBI, CIA or data recovery companies that charge a ton for their services.

Richard made one suggestion. I've used Recuva. If you're still using the system (making recovery even less likely) use Recuva Portable.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm still curious as to the motives of the roommate, or this case they would be an ex-roommate.


----------



## honeybee123 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, it's the same one and yes it's a Dimension e520.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

If this were me, I would get a new hard drive and install a clean OS on the new drive and get a docking station to see how the old drive can be recovered becasue the more you use it, the less likely you are to recover data.

Again, I will address the 600 pound gorilla in the room. Are there no backups of your data?


----------



## honeybee123 (Dec 17, 2011)

He wanted to install some software and called me for the password to my admin account since the only other account was a guest account. I didn't give it to him so I guess he just decided to wipe everything out altogether.


----------



## honeybee123 (Dec 17, 2011)

No,I didn't back anything up. Except for using it to check for a Windows.old folder and changing the password to the admin account, it's been shut down since I've been home(I also took the power cords for the tower and the monitor which are the only ones in the house so I know it hasn't been being used). If I get a docking station for it what solutions could I try?

If I do use data recovery software, should I use Recuva or something like UFS Explorer Pro Recovery? Would a more expensive one be better?


----------



## pcfanatic (Oct 2, 2012)

hi... definitely Recuva is the one I'd recommend. I used to work in a data recovery company and most of people who couldn't afford the service used Recuva with certain degree of success. Of course it only applies for logical or human errors (like your case).

However, as jmwills stated, the more you use your drive, the harder it will be to recover your data. If you roommate screwed it, make him pay a data recovery company. Your chances of your recovering your data should be around 80%. It is expensive... the biggest companies charge from $700 to $2700. Where I used to work, we used to charge from $400 to $1200. Based on my experience, The cost should be around $800, $900.

If Recuva doesn't work and your data is valuable. I think you should go for a data recovery company.

Good luck


----------



## honeybee123 (Dec 17, 2011)

Only 8GB have been used and I know I had at least 9.7 GB because my profile specs say so and I'd removed a lot of software since then so I'm sure it's even more. I've read when you install a new OS, it uses the available sectors of hard drive first. Is that true? for software too? He installed a few programs like Avast and Utorrent. Is it possible none of the data has been overwritten yet since there was enough free space?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

using the docking station would stop the writes to the drive. The ".old" folder would only exist if an upgrade was performed so if he/she did a clean install, you are looking at some pretty extreme measures to recover the data.

There are tons of places that offer free online backup so there really is no reason not to be backing up.


----------



## honeybee123 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'll try Recuva then.
I know I can't afford professional services. Even the low range of $400.
He won't pay for it. He won't even admit he did anything wrong. He just made up some convoluted lie.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

If you have that kind of roommate, I would also put a password on the BIOS. It will not even boot without that.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

honeybee123 said:


> Yes, it's the same one and yes it's a Dimension e520.





honeybee123 said:


> He wanted to install some software and called me for the password to my admin account since the only other account was a guest account. I didn't give it to him so I guess he just decided to wipe everything out altogether.





honeybee123 said:


> He installed a few programs like Avast and Utorrent.


Between the combination of your roommate doing a clean install of Windows 8 and using uTorrent to download "who knows what", you probably can kiss your personal data goodbye.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## honeybee123 (Dec 17, 2011)

So using the portable Recuva won't overwrite anything?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

I can't say that, never used it. That's why I said to externalize the HDD.


----------



## honeybee123 (Dec 17, 2011)

He hadn't used Utorrent yet. Only installed the software. There actually aren't any files on there. Just software. Not that it makes it much better.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Don't uninstall or install ANYTHING. Get the docking station and externalize the drive


----------



## pcfanatic (Oct 2, 2012)

Again, listen to "jmwills". Externalize the drive first, then run a recovery program! The more data (files, software, etc) you add or install, the more data you'll end up losing. Remember, new data will occupy the empty space left by your old "lost" data... and you don't want that!


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

You can get those docking stations for around $20. is your data worth that?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I suggested Recuva Portable if you are going to boot to the installed Windows 8 to try to recover because you need not install it. Data Recovery programs won't overwrite anything unless you tell it to write to the same drive. Installing anything does write to the hard drive, so everything installed (including of course the OS) potentially overwrites some of your suddenly-important data.

I don't understand what good a docking station will do. I think that *jmwills *actually means to suggest a USB connected hard drive enclosure.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

" I think that jmwills actually means to suggest a USB connected hard drive enclosure"

Correct

Some people even call them toasters.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Some people even call them toasters.


 I'll take your word for it, but if somebody goes shopping for a docking station or a toaster they probably won't be buying something that will help with the data problem. I have one of each, and no way to connect a hard drive.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...sNodeId=1&Description=docking+station&x=0&y=0


----------



## honeybee123 (Dec 17, 2011)

Is this one okay? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153163

So once I get the docking station what do I do?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

That will be fine. Remove the drive from the computer and insert the drive into the device. Attach to a working computer and then start searching for any files you might be able to recover.


----------

